# Rainbow news 2012/2013



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

*EL-C 6.2*

165 mm / 6.5"
Peak power / 150 Watt
Nominal power /100 Watt
Sensitivity / 90 dB 1W/1m
Frequency response / 50 - 20.000 Hz
Impedance / 4 Ohm
Slope / 12 dB/Okt.
Crossover frequency / 5.200 Hz

EL-C 6.2 € 99,00
EL-C 5.2 € 99,00



















*DL-C 6.2*

165 mm / 6.5"
Peak power / 150 Watt
Nominal power /100 Watt
Sensitivity / 90 dB 1W/1m
Frequency response / 50 - 21.000 Hz
Impedance / 4 Ohm
Slope / 2x12 dB/Okt.
Crossover frequency / 4.200 Hz

DL-C 6.2 €139,00
DL-C 5.2 €139,00



















*SL-C 6.2*

165 mm / 6.5"
Peak power / 150 Watt
Nominal power /100 Watt
Sensitivity / 90 dB 1W/1m
Frequency response / 50 - 30.000 Hz
Impedance / 4 Ohm
Slope / 2x12 dB/Okt.
Crossover frequency / 3.200 Hz

SL-C 6.2 €199,00
SL-C 5.2 €199,00


















*IL-C 8.2F*

200 mm / 8"
Peak power / 150 Watt
Nominal power /100 Watt
Sensitivity / 90 dB 1W/1m
Frequency response / 50 - 21.000 Hz
Impedance / 4 Ohm
Slope / 2x12 dB/Okt.
Crossover frequency / 4.200 Hz

€ 239,00











*SL-C 6.2 PRO*

165 mm / 6.5"
Peak power / 180 Watt
Nominal power /120 Watt
Sensitivity / 90 dB 1W/1m
Frequency response / 45 - 30.000 Hz
Impedance / 4 Ohm
Slope / 2x12 dB/Okt.
Crossover frequency / 3.200 Hz

€ 299,00



























*DL-X 6*

165 mm / 6.5"
Peak power / 120 Watt
Nominal power /80 Watt
Sensitivity / 90 dB 1W/1m
Frequency response / 55 - 21.000 Hz
Impedance / 4 Ohm
Slope / 6dB/Okt.
Crossover frequency / 4.500 Hz

€ 99,00


















*DL-X 5*

130 mm / 5,25"
Peak power / 120 Watt
Nominal power /80 Watt
Sensitivity / 90 dB 1W/1m
Frequency response / 65 - 21.000 Hz
Impedance / 4 Ohm
Slope / 6dB/Okt.
Crossover frequency / 4.500 Hz

€ 99,00


















*DL-X 4*

100 mm / 4"
Peak power / 60 Watt
Nominal power /30 Watt
Sensitivity / 90 dB 1W/1m
Frequency response / 75 - 21.000 Hz
Impedance / 4 Ohm
Slope / 6dB/Okt.
Crossover frequency / 4.500 Hz

€ 99,00


















*DL-X69*

150 x 230 mm / 6x9"
Peak power / 130 Watt
Nominal power /90 Watt
Sensitivity / 90 dB 1W/1m
Frequency response / 40 - 21.000 Hz
Impedance / 4 Ohm
Slope / 6dB/Okt.
Crossover frequency / 4.500 Hz

€ 119,00



















*DL-X 46*

90 x 160 mm / 4x6"
Peak power / 60 Watt
Nominal power /30 Watt
Sensitivity / 90 dB 1W/1m
Frequency response / 70 - 21.000 Hz
Impedance / 4 Ohm
Slope / 6dB/Okt.
Crossover frequency / 4.500 Hz

€ 109,00



















*SL-M3*

87 mm / 3"
Peak power / 80 Watt
Nominal power /60 Watt
Sensitivity / 90 dB 1W/1m
Frequency response / 100 - 10.000 Hz
Impedance / 4 Ohm

€ 99,00


















subwoofers>
*DL-S12*

1x 4 Ohm
- Max. 550 Watts
- Sealed Enclosure from 20 Liters
- Ported Enclosure from 33 Liters
- Frequency Responce: 25 Hz- 200 Hz
- Fs: 30 Hz
- Qes: 0.52
- Qms: 3.25
- Qts: 0.45
- Vas: 75L
- Xmax: 20mm
- Sd: 519
- Einbautiefe: 142mm

€ 89,00


























*SL-S12*

- 2x 2 Ohm
- Max. 750 Watts
- Sealed Enclosure from 20 Liters
- Ported Enclosure from 33 Liters
- Frequency Responce: 25 Hz- 200 Hz
- Fs: 25
- Qes: 0.43
- Qms: 2.55
- Qts: 0.37
- Vas: 75L
- Xmax: 30mm
- Sd: 518
- Einbautiefe: 161mm

SL-S12 € 149,00
SL-S10 € 139,00


























*CYCLONE V12*

€ 139,00


















*HURRICANE V10*


















hurricane v12 € 199,00
hurricane v10 € 189,00


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

VERY nice line up!!!


----------

